# CF card recommendation for 1DX



## RGF (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi

I am considering a 1Dx and also about to buy a few extra CF cards (32 GB). At times I fill the buffer on my 1D M4 (which the 1DX would replace) and would like to know if there is any difference between SanDisk Extreme Pro and Lexar 1000x cards as far (1) ability to empty the buffer/keep up with the camera and (2) reliability. Until recently I have had excellent success with the Sandisk cards but have added a few Lexar cards to my pool to test on my 5D M3 (slightly faster).

Also any other cards recommended?


----------



## eml58 (Apr 8, 2013)

I use both, Lexar Professional 1000x (128GB) & Sandisk 100MB/s (128 GB) in my 1Dx & 5DMK3.

You will find the Lexar Pro range 1000x read/write @ 150MB/s in 128/64 & 32 Ranges, compared to the San Disk Extreme Pro where the 128GB cards operate @ 100MB/s & the 64 & 32 operate @ 90MB/s.

In practise I cant say I notice the difference, I shoot wildlife, frequently @ 12FPS on the 1Dx, and having taken 10 to 15 shots & 12FPS I haven't found the buffer an issue with the Lexar Cards.

The Lexar Cards are more expensive by quite a bit compared to the SanDisk, I use the Lexar 128GB 1000x as the primary card, and the SanDisk 128GB card as the second card on the 1Dx, and on the 5DMK3 the CF Card is 128GB Lexar 1000x and the SD card is SanDisk 64GB 90 MB/s.

I did find when i recently switched to the Lexar Cards & purchased 4 128GB Cards (2 x 1Dx & 2 5DMK3 bodies), that I had to return for replacement one of the Lexar Cards, it was a Dud, have never had that problem with SaDisk, but both the Lexar & SanDisk Cards work just fine.


----------



## bc33 (Apr 8, 2013)

You should check out this guys site http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/camera_wb_multi_page.asp?cid=6007-10549.

He hasn't looked at the 1DX yet but it will give you an idea of how the CF cards compare in different cameras.


----------



## RGF (Apr 8, 2013)

bc33 said:


> You should check out this guys site http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/camera_wb_multi_page.asp?cid=6007-10549.
> 
> He hasn't looked at the 1DX yet but it will give you an idea of how the CF cards compare in different cameras.



I use to read Rob but a few years ago he got a day job and had to reduce (stop?) updating his site. It would be great if this information was available elsewhere.


----------



## barton springs (Apr 8, 2013)

Once Canon introduced UDMA support with the 1Ds Mark lll the issues with the buffer went down 90%. According to my pals at Canon the call ins and complaints about buffer issues dropped off to a neglige amount. The choice of Sandisk and Lexar as well as Hoodman are going to give you the least amount of problems (according to my pals in tech support). 

Rob Galbraith no longer operates his website "Digital Photography Insights" since becoming a Photojournalism teacher at Southern Alberta Institute of Technology. A good point of reference for write speeds for various media can still be found here but don't expect further updates. I traded a lot of emails with Rob about buffer problems dating back to the original 1D. The worst issues with buffer were with the 1D Mark lll… much worse than the original legacy 1D.

http://tinyurl.com/c2rnyxm

It must be noted and this is very important, the camera body writes to the media faster with RAW than with JPG with smaller size compression levels. There is a bottle neck created not from the buffer filing up but rather the problem with the camera working too hard to be able to write the file to the directory on the media. After constant shooting the camera needs a break no matter what you do. That red light on the back stays on as long as it is "working" to catch up and finally your shit out of lock. For the work I was doing my assignment required that my files be written at "Small Fine" with file size no bigger than one meg at 1024 x 1536

As most of you sports photog pros know pre-Mark lV you'd snag up and miss some shots due to buffer. If you are shooting almost continually and I'm not talking about holding down the shutter on high but shooting 2, 3, 4 frames a second for an hour plus you are going to bog down. If you go to your back up it will eventually happen to the back up same exact thing. Back and forth and eventually both bodies are down. This problem is very rare because so few are shooting like this with zero breaks. For me personally it happened shooting finishers at New York City Marathon from the photo bridge and other finish lines of major running events but nothing near as bad as NYC Marathon.

Canon asked for my CF cards to examine the data and it was very helpful. This has been a long time ago already but they told me some interesting facts.

1. each photo written to the card means the entire directory is rewritten on the media.
2. best to reformat all media on a PC rather than in the camera and especially not on a Mac
since the directory is DOS. The best odds for delaying buffer issues were use the PC.
3. Nikon fixed this problem long before Canon.
4. Nikon had the option to buy the body with a bigger buffer back when I had my problems	
but it would have only delayed what was happening to me if I had a bigger buffer in the Mark lll.
5. The 5D Mark ll is when Canon had this issue mostly resolved with write speeds and problems
with UDMA support and the file compression problems fixed.
6. The least amount of failure rates were achieved using Hoodman media. Not with buffer but
general failure, hence the higher prices. (I've never used them so can't comment on that)

There is no reason you should be having buffer problems using the high end San Disk or Lexar cards.

The newer faster CF cards will read faster to your computer which now is my only concern.
I own a couple Mark lV's and a 1DX. No more problems 

Rick
in Austin


----------



## surfer57 (Apr 8, 2013)

Don't have the SanDisks, but have had no problems with the Lexar 1000x. I have 2 of the 16GB in my 1DX and I shoot primarily surfing which is fast action with a good amount of long bursts.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 10, 2013)

I have not tested different brands, but the photo lab I work at sells Delkin because they are the only cards (as far as I know) that are made in the USA. Just food for thought for the US forum members.


----------



## cookinghusband (May 9, 2013)

I am using the Transcend 1000X 128gb on my 1dc, speed is as good as the Lexar or similiar. 
Rumours of other pass transcend card users is less relaible. It does have lifetime warrantee.

Hang up my camera once in the last few months and never reoccur after I format it with the camera.


----------



## dslrdummy (May 9, 2013)

eml58 said:


> I use both, Lexar Professional 1000x (128GB) & Sandisk 100MB/s (128 GB) in my 1Dx & 5DMK3.
> 
> You will find the Lexar Pro range 1000x read/write @ 150MB/s in 128/64 & 32 Ranges, compared to the San Disk Extreme Pro where the 128GB cards operate @ 100MB/s & the 64 & 32 operate @ 90MB/s.
> 
> ...


Excuse my ignorance, but when you refer to primary/secondary cards, do you mean you only use the secondary when/if the primary card is full or write Raw to one and jpeg to the other? I had assumed that when shooting anything in fast continuous such as wildlife the write rate is important so you wouldn't want to slow things down by writing to both cards. Thanks in advance.


----------

